# Mangrove Jack



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I need some advice. I want to catch a Mangrove Jack (on lure) this summer. How far n orth do I have to go to have a reasonable chance of hooking one of these? I am at Newcastle and would prefer to drive to the destination.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

I know people who have caught them at Nambucca but they are a long way from being a sure thing. I have caught a couple at Brunswick Heads in the river and the inshore reefs on live baits. I would think you would have to hit Queensland for them to become a regular catch when targeting them


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks - a bit further than I was hoping, but what the heck, might go for a CHristmas run!


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Manwel or Poly should have a fair idea on where you can find one


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

If u want to catch mangrove jacks u will have to cast right into the bank or structure otherwise they won't strike the lure and u can't be afraid of loosing lures .apperently there are some in queens cliff lagoon manly which is very surprising


----------



## rik (Jun 26, 2012)

I was super keen to chase these bruts around this time last year. Mate and I jumped in the ute and headed north for a week and a bit trying to find North coast jacks. I read many reports that stated they start appearing once you get past Coffs. We never crossed the boarder but got close. We also never landed a Jack but we got busted a few times from them. There was also great by catch of estuary cod, that I am led to believe inhabits the same territory as jacks.

Good luck, it was great fun exploring waterways for them, I am yet to catch a NSW Jack. It is very high on my list of things to do, I'll be back chasing them again soon.

Side note, before you roll out make sure you research the proposed waterways as a lot of them are marine parks.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

They can be hard to find but I finally got one lol


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, might take a few days around Christmas and see what I can do around Red Rock - if nothing else it should be a relaxing trip and looks like there may also be some nice offshore fishing as a distraction!


----------

